# KitchenAid Artisan Mixer Noise



## mark_kershner (Mar 11, 2017)

Hello. 
How long have you owned this? 
How long has the noise existed?
Is the operation effected?
What is the model number?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TinyFargo (Jul 19, 2018)

mark_kershner said:


> Hello.
> How long have you owned this?
> How long has the noise existed?
> Is the operation effected?
> ...


KitchenAid mixer is about 12 years old. It's only used about 6-8 times a year or so. Noise has been around since last Easter or so. We can't remember exactly when it started, but I'm thinking that it's been gradually getting worse. Mixer still seems to operate OK, but who knows for how long it will last? We tend to only use it for "low torque" operation like making frosting, so the noise is not because the motor is working hard. If anything, once it gets going faster, the noise gets quieter. At very low speed, the buzz almost sounds like a grinding.

It's an Artisan mixer. Exact model number on the sticker under the stand is KSM150PS08.


----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

Is the noise constant, or rotational, like it gets louder and then quieter as the drive spins? Like wooooooooooooooooooooooooooo, or woowoowoowoowoowoowoowoo?


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

Have you pulled the brushes to inspect them?


----------



## TinyFargo (Jul 19, 2018)

J. V. said:


> Have you pulled the brushes to inspect them?


How do I know what to look for? I thought failed / failing brushes would just make the motor not work at all?


----------



## TinyFargo (Jul 19, 2018)

huesmann said:


> Is the noise constant, or rotational, like it gets louder and then quieter as the drive spins? Like wooooooooooooooooooooooooooo, or woowoowoowoowoowoowoowoo?


It is really hard to say. If I had to pick one, I'd say that I maybe can hear the noise have peaks and valleys to it like the second one you say. It really sounded to me like gears were grinding, although as I said, that's definitely not what it is.


----------



## mark_kershner (Mar 11, 2017)

Does the humming sound more mechanical or electrical? Could be the speed control PCB going bad if electrical. If this was my unit, and I could not determine problem, I’d let go until it dies then the issue may be obvious. Old fashioned hand mixer might come in handy some day. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TinyFargo (Jul 19, 2018)

mark_kershner said:


> Does the humming sound more mechanical or electrical? Could be the speed control PCB going bad if electrical. If this was my unit, and I could not determine problem, I’d let go until it dies then the issue may be obvious. Old fashioned hand mixer might come in handy some day.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It definitely sounds more mechanical than electrical to me (I thought it was the gears grinding!). I had thought it still had full power, but my wife informs me that she thinks it has lost some of its oomph along with the increase in the noise. I hadn't noticed, so it couldn't have lost too much power.


----------



## bfrabel (Oct 22, 2017)

Was there any oil or grease on those gears that you were playing with? I don't know much about these mixers, but I do know that they are supposed to have some type of lubricant inside. Perhaps this is your issue.


----------



## TinyFargo (Jul 19, 2018)

bfrabel said:


> Was there any oil or grease on those gears that you were playing with? I don't know much about these mixers, but I do know that they are supposed to have some type of lubricant inside. Perhaps this is your issue.


Thanks for the idea. Yep, there is plenty of grease on there and it's covering all the gear teeth. I'm fairly certain it's not the gears at all because it makes the same sound when I run the mixer with the gear tower removed entirely (so it's just the worm gear on the end of the motor spinning without engaging any other gear).


----------



## mark_kershner (Mar 11, 2017)

It looks like the top comes off easily. Perhaps the problem can be located by observing it in operation. Verify all the parts are still secured with the top off. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

TinyFargo said:


> How do I know what to look for? I thought failed / failing brushes would just make the motor not work at all?


Sometimes the brush can wear down to the shunt. If the shunt comes into contact with the armature, you might hear a grinding sound.
I am not betting on this, but it is very simple to unscrew the two brush caps (on each side of motor housing) and see how they look. You will know right away if the shunt has been making contact with the armature. 
I sure hope I am wrong as this issue could render the armature useless.


----------



## joe-nwt (Jul 15, 2020)

Subscribed. Our mixer is making the same noise.


----------



## TinyFargo (Jul 19, 2018)

J. V. said:


> Sometimes the brush can wear down to the shunt. If the shunt comes into contact with the armature, you might hear a grinding sound.
> I am not betting on this, but it is very simple to unscrew the two brush caps (on each side of motor housing) and see how they look. You will know right away if the shunt has been making contact with the armature.
> I sure hope I am wrong as this issue could render the armature useless.


Still not sure what I'm looking for. Our mixer has taken a turn for the worse. The noise today is changed and is now definitely going in and out. The mixer is also not approaching anywhere close to the speed or torque it should have. We tried to whip some cream this evening for dessert and it couldn't do it.

Here's a YouTube video of the noise so you can here it in its patheticness:





Also, I've attached a picture of the brushes since I'm apparently still an idiot about what I'm looking for. The ends are a little curved, I'm assuming because they rub on the spinning part of the motor, but I don't know if that's bad or not? Hey, if I remove the brushes all the way, the noise stops, so that must be it, right? 🙃 

I tried manually adjusting the speed plate to make it go faster, but that doesn't seem to do it. It's going the right speed on "1" (one revolution per second) but on high it just won't get up to speed.


----------



## azeotrope (Jun 3, 2015)

Can you post pictures of the inside. It’s been a while since I’ve had to open mine, and there have been revisions since mine has come out. The new ones have circuit boards in them :/


----------



## raylo32 (Nov 25, 2006)

Same here. Mine has made a bad grinding noise since new. It was a gift and I really don't use it often so I didn't send it back... and I have never opened it up. It seems to have full power, however. I had assumed it was the gears but I will follow this thread to see what we come up with.



joe-nwt said:


> Subscribed. Our mixer is making the same noise.


----------



## mark_kershner (Mar 11, 2017)

Good video. I’m interested to see what the solution turns out to be. Can you send the video link to kitchen aid help desk? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TinyFargo (Jul 19, 2018)

azeotrope said:


> Can you post pictures of the inside. It’s been a while since I’ve had to open mine, and there have been revisions since mine has come out. The new ones have circuit boards in them :/


Pics attached. Did you want to see just the speed control plate and control or do you want me to take the whole thing apart to look at the whole motor?


----------



## TinyFargo (Jul 19, 2018)

mark_kershner said:


> Good video. I’m interested to see what the solution turns out to be. Can you send the video link to kitchen aid help desk?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How do you do that? The only option I've seen is to schedule a service visit.


----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

Some kind of gear backlash?

I think we want to see the mechanicals with the big rounded motor housing cover off. https://www.ifixit.com/Guide/Disass...assic+Mixer+K45SSWH+Motor+Housing+Cover/31556

Also, _exactly _what model is it?


----------



## mark_kershner (Mar 11, 2017)

TinyFargo said:


> How do you do that? The only option I've seen is to schedule a service visit.


I can try to send as If this is my issue. I’ll swing the bat. Worst case I strike out. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

The brushes are fine.


----------



## azeotrope (Jun 3, 2015)

It sounds like the motor is struggling hard. Have you removed the motor to check for movement in the bushings? End to end shaft movement will probably be ok, it’s the side to side movement that you need to be most worried about.


----------



## TinyFargo (Jul 19, 2018)

huesmann said:


> Some kind of gear backlash?
> 
> I think we want to see the mechanicals with the big rounded motor housing cover off. https://www.ifixit.com/Guide/Disass...assic+Mixer+K45SSWH+Motor+Housing+Cover/31556
> 
> Also, _exactly _what model is it?


Model # on the sticker on the bottom is KSM150PS0B. Need to clean up after New Year's Brunch before taking the mixer apart on the counter or I'm going to catch too much grief, so will have to take photos later.


----------



## TinyFargo (Jul 19, 2018)

azeotrope said:


> It sounds like the motor is struggling hard. Have you removed the motor to check for movement in the bushings? End to end shaft movement will probably be ok, it’s the side to side movement that you need to be most worried about.


I don't really know what I'm looking for but will take it apart soon. I had the thing mostly apart to replace the nylon worm gear, but I didn't take the whole motor out.


----------



## azeotrope (Jun 3, 2015)

TinyFargo said:


> I don't really know what I'm looking for but will take it apart soon. I had the thing mostly apart to replace the nylon worm gear, but I didn't take the whole motor out.


If you can reach the heat then you may be able to feel for slip while the motor is inside the housing.


----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

Not sure if this reddit thread is useful for you:

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/AskCulinary/comments/jkmd5p


----------



## TinyFargo (Jul 19, 2018)

huesmann said:


> Not sure if this reddit thread is useful for you:
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/AskCulinary/comments/jkmd5p


I will DEFINITELY have to try the suggestions listed there. A little bit of grease on the governor and cleaning up some stuff is within my abilities. Will report back.


----------



## raylo32 (Nov 25, 2006)

Here is what mine sounds like. Sad.


----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

That definitely sounds like something isn't aligned properly, or is loose.


----------



## raylo32 (Nov 25, 2006)

Yup... sounds like the gears are eating gravel and has an electronic buzz for harmony. Been like that since I took it out of the box. I have only used it maybe a dozen times over the years. I really should have sent it back.



huesmann said:


> That definitely sounds like something isn't aligned properly, or is loose.


----------



## TinyFargo (Jul 19, 2018)

raylo32 said:


> Yup... sounds like the gears are eating gravel and has an electronic buzz for harmony. Been like that since I took it out of the box. I have only used it maybe a dozen times over the years. I really should have sent it back.


yeah, that sounds like it is eating itself all the way to a slow and painful death. I am thinking mine must be the governor or the speed plate. I've noticed that if I let the thing sit for a long time and then plug it in with the speed lever already on 10, it starts up and doesn't make the noise. Maybe. I dunno. I just managed to get the noise to go away twice, but now it's persistently back again. Every time I take it apart it seems to do something slightly different when put back together.

Did you check to see if yours was greased properly? If it was like that at day 1, I'd think maybe it wasn't greased right at the factory or something.


----------



## raylo32 (Nov 25, 2006)

No, I have never taken it apart. Maybe one of these days. Meanwhile my mom's 50 year old mixer runs quiet and as smooth as silk.



TinyFargo said:


> yeah, that sounds like it is eating itself all the way to a slow and painful death. I am thinking mine must be the governor or the speed plate. I've noticed that if I let the thing sit for a long time and then plug it in with the speed lever already on 10, it starts up and doesn't make the noise. Maybe. I dunno. I just managed to get the noise to go away twice, but now it's persistently back again. Every time I take it apart it seems to do something slightly different when put back together.
> 
> Did you check to see if yours was greased properly? If it was like that at day 1, I'd think maybe it wasn't greased right at the factory or something.


----------



## azeotrope (Jun 3, 2015)

raylo32 said:


> Here is what mine sounds like. Sad.


If when you open it and the problem is found, replacement parts can be sourced quite easily online for these units.


----------



## TinyFargo (Jul 19, 2018)

Today I ordered a phase control board, a speed control plate, and a governor. ~$40 in spare parts. It's probably going to be one of these things. I plan to replace them in that order and see what happens. If none of those fix it, I'm just going to be the proud owner of new cabinet space when this thing goes in the trash.


----------



## raylo32 (Nov 25, 2006)

That's the right attitude! I am going to follow in your footsteps here to take mine apart and maybe get some repair parts, not because I need the mixer to work, but I could use the cabinet space if repair fails.



TinyFargo said:


> Today I ordered a phase control board, a speed control plate, and a governor. ~$40 in spare parts. It's probably going to be one of these things. I plan to replace them in that order and see what happens. If none of those fix it, I'm just going to be the proud owner of new cabinet space when this thing goes in the trash.


----------



## raylo32 (Nov 25, 2006)

I also just ordered a phase control board and a speed control plate. I'll pop those in and see how she runs... IF she runs.... and observe the governor. I took mine apart up to pulling the motor... it has plenty of grease, no obvious gear or bushing wear or damage, motor and gear case spins easily and smoothly by hand. Stupid me, I removed the speed plate and phase board before I ran it with the end cap off to observe. I say "If" it runs with the new parts because after I put it back together with the old parts it doesn't run at all. Might be some problem with the speed plate contacts but it looks OK to me. So maybe it is the phase board and it was going all along and now gone? I dunno. I'll report back next week when the parts arrive and I get back to it.

BTW, near as I can tell my mixer is a KSM150PSGN(X)... the character where I put the "x" I am not sure about and the machine itself has no label plate that I can find.

Pictures below with most of the grease removed so I could see the gears. Speed plate screws already removed.. I took that to document the wire locations... although I found later that the plate terminals are labeled.
































TinyFargo said:


> Today I ordered a phase control board, a speed control plate, and a governor. ~$40 in spare parts. It's probably going to be one of these things. I plan to replace them in that order and see what happens. If none of those fix it, I'm just going to be the proud owner of new cabinet space when this thing goes in the trash.


----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

One of the videos I briefly watched had the guy measuring some distance on the governor stuff, maybe your spacing was changed?


----------



## raylo32 (Nov 25, 2006)

Yeah, I went back and watched a video that showed setting the speed plate screw gaps. I set mine as noted in the video, 3/8" on top and about 1/4" protrusion on bottom. But no joy. I tried lots of other positions as well and got absolutely nothing. The main contact on the bottom of the speed plate is making when the switch is moved to low and stays made in all speeds so that isn't the issue. It should be doing something... that's why I suspect the phase board. I didn't mess with the governor at all during any of this... I mean I didn't remove it in the first place.



huesmann said:


> One of the videos I briefly watched had the guy measuring some distance on the governor stuff, maybe your spacing was changed?


----------



## TinyFargo (Jul 19, 2018)

I got my governor and speed plate in, but the phase control board is still on backorder.


----------



## joe-nwt (Jul 15, 2020)

TinyFargo said:


> I got my governor and speed plate in, but the phase control board is still on backorder.


Curious, what are all the parts costing? Still cheaper than a new mixer, or are you on a mission?


----------



## TinyFargo (Jul 19, 2018)

joe-nwt said:


> Curious, what are all the parts costing? Still cheaper than a new mixer, or are you on a mission?


It was about $40 total for all 3 parts. The bigger issue is I had my 6 year old buy her mom a new worm gear for the mixer for Christmas, so she thinks it's already fixed... can't go and say it's broken now!


----------



## joe-nwt (Jul 15, 2020)

Well $40 isn't bad. Here's hoping it all works out!


----------



## raylo32 (Nov 25, 2006)

Yup, the phase board is also my sticking point. I got my new speed plate and my governor looks OK so I did not order one of those. But if I ever get this running again I'll observe it with the cover off to see how the governor is doing.

The strange this is I ordered my phase board from one of the major online parts houses and it said "usually ships in 5 days". But that was like 10+ days ago and still nothing. But many sellers on eBay seem to have plenty of them. Only problem with that is that if I cancel the order I have and get one from eBay it would probably run into the USPS shipping mess and take another month to get here anyway.



TinyFargo said:


> I got my governor and speed plate in, but the phase control board is still on backorder.


----------



## raylo32 (Nov 25, 2006)

You folks who have changed the worm gears... did they have obvious visible wear or damage? Mine looks OK but the machine was making an awful lot of noise and I wonder if this might still be an issue for me.



TinyFargo said:


> It was about $40 total for all 3 parts. The bigger issue is I had my 6 year old buy her mom a new worm gear for the mixer for Christmas, so she thinks it's already fixed... can't go and say it's broken now!


----------



## TinyFargo (Jul 19, 2018)

Update: KitchenAid does not love me, nor I them.

So I finally got the last part in and I went to work. I changed out the phase control board first. After doing that, I couldn't get the appliance to turn on at all. It was as if there was no power to the board. So I changed the speed control plate next. Unfortunately, I lost the spring into the motor housing (DOH! but with fouler language), so I took the motor off the lower housing to reconnect the spring to the new speed control plate. After doing that and attaching the speed control plate in, I ran the motor before reassembling it to the lower housing. It was super quiet. Beautiful. Like new. Loved it. 

But no. After I declared victory and reassembled the appliance entirely, it sounds the same as it did before I started. 

I need to set this aside for at least a few days before trying to troubleshoot it again. This bugger has got me completely perplexed.


----------



## azeotrope (Jun 3, 2015)

TinyFargo said:


> Update: KitchenAid does not love me, nor I them.
> 
> So I finally got the last part in and I went to work. I changed out the phase control board first. After doing that, I couldn't get the appliance to turn on at all. It was as if there was no power to the board. So I changed the speed control plate next. Unfortunately, I lost the spring into the motor housing (DOH! but with fouler language), so I took the motor off the lower housing to reconnect the spring to the new speed control plate. After doing that and attaching the speed control plate in, I ran the motor before reassembling it to the lower housing. It was super quiet. Beautiful. Like new. Loved it.
> 
> ...


Is the housing interfering with the speed control plate somehow?

If it was quiet before you put the housing on but noisy after then I would start looking there ( once you rest and feel ready for battle again that is


----------



## raylo32 (Nov 25, 2006)

This is where I am at... after I took it apart and then reassembled it mine doesn't power on at all. While waiting for the new phase board I installed the new speed plate and still the same. But then the old speed plate looked fine. I am also perplexed. Unfortunately I still have no idea when I will receive the new phase board. But when that comes and if it doesn't work, to the landfill the mixer goes.




TinyFargo said:


> Update: KitchenAid does not love me, nor I them.
> 
> I changed out the phase control board first. After doing that, I couldn't get the appliance to turn on at all. It was as if there was no power to the board. So I changed the speed control plate next.
> 
> I need to set this aside for at least a few days before trying to troubleshoot it again. This bugger has got me completely perplexed.


----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

At least foist the thing off on someone on Freecycle or something, if someone wants to take a chance on fixing it themselves, rather than landfilling it!


----------



## raylo32 (Nov 25, 2006)

Not to come across as too cocky, but if I can't fix this thing nobody can. I'd say that the things we are doing here rate about a 2 or maybe 3 on the DIY difficulty scale. And if it requires more than the few cheap parts we have been discussing, it ain't worth trying.



huesmann said:


> At least foist the thing off on someone on Freecycle or something, if someone wants to take a chance on fixing it themselves, rather than landfilling it!


----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

Well, maybe someone would want to part it out or something, if they can't fix it.


----------



## raylo32 (Nov 25, 2006)

Possible... I don't know if the heavier parts fail or wear out all that often but someone might be able to use them... but the shipping costs for this boat anchor might not be worth it.



huesmann said:


> Well, maybe someone would want to part it out or something, if they can't fix it.


----------



## raylo32 (Nov 25, 2006)

And this is getting ridiculous... just can't get a new phase board anywhere. It's backordered everywhere and no one is providing an ETA. WTF? The status for the order I placed Jan 4 hasn't changed. Now Ebay shows them "in stock" but when you go to buy one the soonest it can arrive is Feb 4th with next day air shipping. So they really are backordered there, too. But I suppose that is sort of a backdoor way to get an ETA... if it is accurate.

TinyFargo, where did you get yours? Not that I am in a big hurry to use the mixer... but I need to get this piece of junk reassembled and off my workbench.


----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

raylo32 said:


> Possible... I don't know if the heavier parts fail or wear out all that often but someone might be able to use them... but the shipping costs for this boat anchor might not be worth it.


No shipping, just offer it up on Freecycle or Craigslist Free Stuff. Put it out and let someone come pick it up. Very low effort to you, other than dealing with CL emails.


----------



## raylo32 (Nov 25, 2006)

Back at this... it made no sense that it didn't run when I reassembled it so I revisited the brushes and sure enough I had one of them installed incorrectly. I had assumed they were indexed and only went in one way... but WRONG. There is a cut off piece that needs to clear a little metal tab in the slot, else the brush doesn't make contact. I reversed that and voila, it runs... and grinds just like before.

I ran it with the cover off this time and I believe that my electronic parts are OK and that I was correct in my original thinking that this is mechanical. The main shaft extension on which the governor rides has a lot of lateral runout. See the videos below, one with the mixer running and one with me just pushing on the shaft. There is clearly too much slop in that shaft. I am going to remove the top again and see if there are any replaceable bearings or bushings there. Meanwhile I canceled my order for the phase board. This is definitely a mechanical issue.


----------



## raylo32 (Nov 25, 2006)

The shaft bearing is way loose in that cover. The shaft spins smoothly in the bearing but the bearing body is wobbling, turning and beating on the cover. This is the part I need, only $15... but, you guessed it, factory backorder, no ETA. LOL. Who was it that said parts for these things are readily available?? I 'll try to order one, but in the interim I may try to force some JB Weld into the space between the bearing body and the cover. 

Bracket, Bearing Assembly [WP3180526] for Appliances | eReplacement Parts

Found one on FleaBay for $12. It's on the USPS slooooowww pony express. LOL


----------



## TinyFargo (Jul 19, 2018)

raylo32 said:


> TinyFargo, where did you get yours? Not that I am in a big hurry to use the mixer... but I need to get this piece of junk reassembled and off my workbench.


I ordered mine from eReplacementParts.com on Jan 3.


----------



## TinyFargo (Jul 19, 2018)

The bearing looks like it could be your problem, but I do not think that it is my problem. I don't seem to have the same wiggle in the shaft like you do. It isn't the housing interfering; I can get it to sometimes happen with all the housings off.

So, since I've already changed the phase control board and the speed control plate, I changed the governor assembly today. Nope, didn't fix it. I can get the problem to go away sometimes if I wiggle it a certain way, but it always comes back.

Here's an experiment I tried that supports my hypothesis that my problem is electrical: I engage it on a high speed, and it makes the noise. But if I then quickly reduce the speed to low, it stops making the bad noise while the mixer is decelerating. Once the mixer has slowed itself down to the commanded speed, the bad noise resumes again. So it appears to be making the worst noise only as long as electrical power is being driven to the motor. If you have the back cover off, you can see that the noise appears to be tied to when the piece of metal that runs horizontal along the back of the speed control plate is flat against the plate. This piece of metal lifts off the plate whenever the the unit is decelerating, and the noise stops (or isn't as bad).


----------



## raylo32 (Nov 25, 2006)

Victory!! Mine is fixed, at least temporarily. I pulled that back bracket with the bearing off and found all the parts adrift. I straightened that spider washer out and pressed it back over the bearing part with a socket and it is in there rock solid... at least for now. The little tabs hold the washer in place in the housing and there are larger tangs that hold the bearing down... and one that fits into a notch to keep it from rotating. My machine now runs quieter and smoother than ever.  I still have a new bracket and bearing on ordered since it is only $12 and in case my fix doesn't hold up.

If I were you I'd check this. Just remove those 2 nuts on the back beneath the speed plate and it comes right off. Mine had to be bad from new as it made the noise from day one. I should have posted a pic of the bearing reassembled but if you need to see that just google for the new part. The washer goes in inverted from how it is sitting.


----------



## TinyFargo (Jul 19, 2018)

Nope, bearing's fine on mine. No play in it, and it sounds fine when I spin it manually, or if I put it on high speed and then switch it to low so the motor's not applying additional power. If it were a bearing issue, the noise would probably continue at that point, wouldn't it?

I'm at a loss. I've taken it apart about 30 times now. Is there any chance that running the thing with a bad governor damaged the new phase control board or speed control board? Or something like that? I'm not going to order the same parts over again, but the troubleshooting instructions seem to indicate that replacing those again would be the suggested step.


----------



## raylo32 (Nov 25, 2006)

Strike up the band! This one is done.


----------



## raylo32 (Nov 25, 2006)

Sorry, no other ideas left. I just doubt it is electricals. It really sounds a lot like mine did and I'd pull that cover to look if you haven't. Mine also felt smooth when spun manually and this actually makes sense because the "bearing" in this case is not really a bearing. More like a bushing that has a spherical shape that sits in a seat in the housing. And the shaft spins freely in it... but when that washer lets loose the bushing body vibrates against the housing in which it is mounted. The vibration and noises then depend on resonances and such as the machine runs at various speeds. So you won't get consistent noise variations as if it were just a failing ball bearing or such. Not saying that this is your problem. Just saying it takes 5 minutes to look. No need to pull the head off or anything. Just pull the speed plate and then the 2 nuts. Just don't lose that darned spring!




TinyFargo said:


> Nope, bearing's fine on mine. No play in it, and it sounds fine when I spin it manually, or if I put it on high speed and then switch it to low so the motor's not applying additional power. If it were a bearing issue, the noise would probably continue at that point, wouldn't it?
> 
> I'm at a loss. I've taken it apart about 30 times now. Is there any chance that running the thing with a bad governor damaged the new phase control board or speed control board? Or something like that? I'm not going to order the same parts over again, but the troubleshooting instructions seem to indicate that replacing those again would be the suggested step.


----------



## TinyFargo (Jul 19, 2018)

So I took EVERYTHING apart on this thing to see if I could figure anything out. I had it in 100 pieces on my workbench. Could not find anything wrong with it. BUT... I put it back together and it sounds way better. It still is not quite right, particularly at high speeds it has the tiniest buzz, but it's not that buzzing / grinding mess that it was at lower speed before.

Where was the problem? Beats me! 🙄


----------



## azeotrope (Jun 3, 2015)

I’m just throwing this out there. If someone was giving away a free broken mixer, and it was local to me, I would snap it up in a heartbeat. Even if it was declared unfixable... just sayin’

Oh, I believe I was the one who said the parts were readily available. I didn’t say quick, just available. Try finding parts for an old sunbeam or a blender. I bet you won’t have the same success.


----------



## raylo32 (Nov 25, 2006)

I just made a big batch of pizza dough to put in the freezer and the mixer worked perfectly and smoothly. So my bushing repair is holding up for now. Although not really perfect, I suppose... the big hinge pin on the retractable head worked its way out whilst kneading... and the head was wobbling a bit and clunking. I had to reinsert the pin and tighten the set screw by accessing it up inside the stand from underneath. First the bad bushing, now this minor issue... I wonder if I got a mixer that was assembled on a Friday?


----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

raylo32 said:


> Strike up the band! This one is done.


----------



## raylo32 (Nov 25, 2006)

Yup, a small victory.... but that's what we live for here on DIY!



huesmann said:


>


----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

It also keeps us off the streets.


----------



## TinyFargo (Jul 19, 2018)

huesmann said:


> It also keeps us off the streets.


LOL... I tell my wife that me having an old snowblower that I tear apart every summer keeps me from doing it to the car!


----------



## raylo32 (Nov 25, 2006)

Bad boys, bad boys, what you gonna do... what you gonna do when she comes for you? 



TinyFargo said:


> LOL... I tell my wife that me having an old snowblower that I tear apart every summer keeps me from doing it to the car!


----------



## praigebakes (Apr 6, 2021)

raylo32 said:


> Strike up the band! This one is done.


So at the end of the day, what all did you end up replacing? My Kitchenaid is making a nasty noise that seems like it might be related.


----------



## raylo32 (Nov 25, 2006)

I ended up repairing not replacing the bad part at least for now. The problem was the shaft bushing. There is a bushing body held in place by a pressed in thin fingered washer. Mine had come loose...actually had to always be that way from new.... and the shaft was wobbling all over the place. I straightened out the fingered washer and pressed the bushing back in place. The new part pictured below is on hand in case it comes loose again.












praigebakes said:


> So at the end of the day, what all did you end up replacing? My Kitchenaid is making a nasty noise that seems like it might be related.


----------



## TinyFargo (Jul 19, 2018)

praigebakes said:


> So at the end of the day, what all did you end up replacing? My Kitchenaid is making a nasty noise that seems like it might be related.


For me, I think it was a combination of a bad speed plate and bad connections to the speed plate. I replaced speed plate, governor, and phase control board, but each individually did not seem to correct the problem. It was only after I tore it apart again with the new parts and rebuilt it that it started working again.


----------



## raylo32 (Nov 25, 2006)

Not sure if you are still having a problem with your mixer but I was just going through my Youtube and I remembered I have a short video of this issue. It is pretty easy to check, just remove the back cover and the speed plate then grab the shaft and see if it is loose. There should be no play. In my video you can see that the bushing body is loose and moves. If it is loose then you have to disassemble further to repair (straighten the washer and press it back in) or replace the part.

Kitchenaid mixer shaft play - YouTube



praigebakes said:


> So at the end of the day, what all did you end up replacing? My Kitchenaid is making a nasty noise that seems like it might be related.


----------



## Sarah331 (Apr 30, 2021)

My mother-in-law gifted me a KitchenAid meat grinder on my 30th birthday and it is working fine since 2014.


----------



## Titom (12 mo ago)

Hi guys

I know this is an old post but since you managed to fix yours, I thought it was worth asking for suggestions. 

I have a similar issue. I know it's not the gears because running the motor without the gears box attached to the motor still generate some weird noise. 

I removed the speed control plate like you suggested and tried to play with the shaft and bushing but mine doesn't seem to move. 

It runs smoothly if I turn it by hand. 

I could change a few parts like governor, bearing, and speed control plate but that would be almost random and I might just end up throwing money out the window. 

It seems to be running slowly with inconsistent speed and almost stops at times.

I've attached small videos to show the noise it generates. 

Any suggestion would be greatly appreciated 

Thanks

Tom

Videos of motor running


----------



## TinyFargo (Jul 19, 2018)

Hi Tom, where it is meeting inconsistent resistance as it spins, that appears to be a different problem than what I experienced. Have you checked the brushes? I'd thoroughly clean all the contacts on the speed control plate as best you can, too.

Does it still behave like this if you put it on high speed instead of low speed?


----------



## raylo32 (Nov 25, 2006)

Sorry, Tom, If the shaft bushing is stable that is a different issue from mine... and I only know how to fix problems I have run into myself. Good luck and let us know if you get it figured out.


----------



## Titom (12 mo ago)

Thanks guys. I thought of changing the brushes too but I wasn't sure they were that worn and thought I would see more of an on and off behaviour if it was the issue.

I can definitely try and clean the speed control plate contacts. 

At higher speed, I just seems to jam with a buzzing noise.

Thanks for your input.

Tom


----------



## azeotrope (Jun 3, 2015)

Can you feel any play in the bearings? Electric motors generate extremely high amounts of torque on the bearings so you need to push hard when checking.


----------



## Titom (12 mo ago)

azeotrope said:


> Can you feel any play in the bearings? Electric motors generate extremely high amounts of torque on the bearings so you need to push hard when checking.


Thanks and you need to push in all directions too !! 
The whole bushing assembly was pivoting on the two screws that support it.

My problem ended up being as simple as two missing nuts (the two nuts holding the bushing assembly in place). I don't understand how it's been able to run for so long without breaking earlier (13-14 years and I cook frequently) but anyways it's fixed now!!

I used two standard 10-24 nuts I had in the workshop instead of purchasing the original nuts and it worked perfectly. 

Thanks guys for all the details on how you fixed yours and for your advices!


----------



## Ronnie833 (Jan 9, 2021)

It is the speed control plate. There are screws to adjust it. Look on youtube for some how to vids. If the alignment is off, then it makes that grinding sound.


----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

Where did the nuts _go?_


----------



## raylo32 (Nov 25, 2006)

Maybe into the last batch of brownies... with nuts!



huesmann said:


> Where did the nuts _go?_


----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

They must have been...special...brownies if they weren't noticed!


----------



## raylo32 (Nov 25, 2006)

Indeed! But seriously, I don't see how they could go missing unless someone did some previous repair and simply forgot to put them back.



huesmann said:


> They must have been...special...brownies if they weren't noticed!


----------

